# Transparent backgroudns from Instantcake (IC2-SVR3000-7.2.0-oth-01-2-110.iso)



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

Well since I was not able to recover a workable image from my dead drive, I decided to abandon trying to recover my programs and just restore my tivco from a virgin image file. 


Attempt 1:
I downloaded Instantcake IC2-SVR3000-7.2.0-oth-01-2-110.iso , booted it on my Core Duo Imac, and "baked" to a 12 GB virtual HD mapped to /dev/hdc without expanding. I then I attached my new 320 GB Seagate Barracuda ST3220620A drive, using an external usb2.0 enclosure, rebooted into Ubuntu, and did 
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/sda

When I started up my Tivo, I got no startup animation or backgrounds. and after doing guided setup I would get random reboots when navigating the menus.

Attempt 2:
I downloaded ptvlba48-4.04DD.iso, and booted from it. then I modified the script in /bin/PTVbake-special to use /dev/sda, and I "baked" directly to 
the external 320 GB drive, using the options to expand and create 127 mb swap. This took over 3 hours and gave me the same results as attempt 1

Attempt 3:
Using PTVbake-special on the ptvlba48-4.04DD, I baked to the virtual /dev/hdc, without expanding or creating a 127 MB swap.Then rebooted into Ubuntu, and did 
mfsbackup -f 9999 -so - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/sda. the results were the same as attempt 1 and attempt 2

Can anyone see anything I'm doing wrong, or can I conclude that the problem is a bad backup image on the Instantcake CD.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Swap file should be at least 175 insted of 127 but this may not solve your problem.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

This problem sounds like the backgrounds are not in the image. You might check on the ptvupgrade forum for help.


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

funtoupgrade said:


> Swap file should be at least 175 insted of 127 but this may not solve your problem.


PTVupgrade and many others believe that 127 MB is fine, and don't recommend using a larger swap.



wscannell said:


> This problem sounds like the backgrounds are not in the image. You might check on the ptvupgrade forum for help.


Has anyone ever heard of an instantcake CD that had missing backrounds?

EDIT: I verified that it's a good image file and that it worked for someone else, I posted on the PTVupgrade forum but they deleted my post from the Instantcake support thread


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

TiVoDan said:


> EDIT: I verified that it's a good image file and that it worked for someone else, I posted on the PTVupgrade forum but they deleted my post from the Instantcake support thread


Your post was not deleted, it was moved into a separate thread because it was off-topic; you should have gotten an email notification with a link to the new thread.

In any case, there are no reports of background problems with this InstantCake version. Chances are that something is wrong with the manual process you are attempting outside of the typical InstantCake restore scenario...


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

OK problem solved:

I booted into Ubuntu (with mfstools installed) and with the instankcake CD in the cdrom drive:

sudo cp /Volumes/CDROM/\.images/000001 tivobackup.bak
sudo mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi tivobackup.bak /dev/sda


----------



## sfmpilot (Aug 12, 2006)

TiVoDan said:


> Well since I was not able to recover a workable image from my dead drive, I decided to abandon trying to recover my programs and just restore my tivco from a virgin image file.
> 
> Attempt 1:
> I downloaded Instantcake IC2-SVR3000-7.2.0-oth-01-2-110.iso , booted it on my Core Duo Imac, and "baked" to a 12 GB virtual HD mapped to /dev/hdc without expanding. I then I attached my new 320 GB Seagate Barracuda ST3220620A drive, using an external usb2.0 enclosure, rebooted into Ubuntu, and did
> ...


I have the same problem on my Zipper'ed RCA39 that I built from the original drive (ie. no InstantCake). I have re-built the new drive with Zipper, but to no avail.

Is there a software switch to turn backgrounds on/off?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

When you backed up the drive, did you use -f 9999 in the mfsbackup command? If you do not, then the images will be missing.


----------

